# Got me a new (to me) ski!



## Epolinard (Aug 4, 2016)

Got a 07 Vx with about 280 hours on it. Real clean and runs great. Took it out over the weekend for a little blast and cast was a ton of fun!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Sweet! good lookin set up you got there and definitely appears you had a good time


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Flounder stuffed Duck for dinner?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I love it.. Be careful Duck hunting off of it... we're not suppose to run those things before sun up (Don't ask me how I know Hehehe ;-) ... though I've never had a problem running it after decent daylight.. I may still get another Ski sometime in the future.. it's a great rig for wading and fishing solo. Good times.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> I love it.. Be careful Duck hunting off of it... we're not suppose to run those things before sun up (Don't ask me how I know Hehehe ;-) ... though I've never had a problem running it after decent daylight.. I may still get another Ski sometime in the future.. it's a great rig for wading and fishing solo. Good times.


What is the range on a Jet Ski in general? Ive been giving this a lot of thought for solo trips.


----------



## coolguy39 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks nice. I go to the Colorado River every summer and do some jet ski and fishing.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice I'd pay you 20 bucks a bait to pull them out for us lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

never owned one, but i could see how it would be the ultimate fishing machine. especially for a quick in and out, short trip. They've pretty advanced these days. We fish the Brazos every year, tons of them running off shore regularly. :texasflag


----------



## JaredAllen (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

